# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 8)



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

*What are the best and worst woodworking related purchases you’ve ever made? *







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
One leprechaun is worth a barrel of monkeys....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2020)

Best purchase I have at this point is my Laguna 1836 lathe, it was such a step up from my old delta Reeves drive.
Worst?...........only thing that I can think of is a couple of unsavable Stanley planes that I couldn't even get any decent parts off of, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't know if i have a worst,yet. Best would be the lathe so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

The best is easy. My Oneway lathe. Paid $3400. It came with so many accessories, chucks, sorby chisels, faceplates, etc. that I sold off $3100 of stuff. In it $300!

Bought a few things used that I never use. Drill doctor, Jet wet sharpener, Kreg jig... etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2020)

My best was a Rockwell 14" bandsaw with the enclosed stand I bought for $250 about 25 years ago, still going strong. Worst is probably the 18" Grizzly drum sander I have that isn't working now and has been a PITA since I got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 16, 2020)

Best is a tie between lathe and table saw. They get consistent use. 
Worst a scroll saw I’ve used a couple of times and a shaper I’ve used only once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 16, 2020)

Every purchase has been the best and every purchase has been the worst...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Maverick (Feb 16, 2020)

Best, from a price standpoint is my PM 3520B I picked up used for $1400. Worst, again from a price standpoint is a Delta 18/36 drum sander. Just haven’t used it very much. 

All my tools are the best at the moment I need them even if I don’t use them very often. They fit a need at that moment that makes the task at hand easier and more efficient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2020)

Best is probably the Oneway 2036, worst, anything that's in the cabinet of unused tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 16, 2020)

One of the best purchases was a Jet 12" disc sander with stand and dust collection. It replaced an entry level HF 6" disc sander. The worst purchase was a special table for the drill press. It was too awkward to use the way I use a drill press.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2020)

Best would be tough- Lots of them. worst- easy. Bought a new truck in 2005. Got a $500 gift cert. for Lowe's. Bought a 12" top of the line Hatachi chop saw. laser. 20 yrs later with modest hobby use- started making a grinding noise- cut got bad- took it in- $186. later- had a new bearing 3 yrs later- just after I retired- Grrrrr- grinding noise. I put it in attic- just to remind me what brand I do not want. went to using dewalt slider- Had a masonary blade on it for Biz. used it to cut cultered stone. 16 yrs now- still cuts better than the POS...........

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 16, 2020)

Best???
Have a couple for that:
First would be my American Beauty lathe that came with a lot of extras— all that I will use- nearly daily— & some I will eventually use.
Second— is my vintage restored Craftsman 18” band saw that I bought from an old Shop Teacher who took to restoring old machines— not a bit of plastic on it—old iron! ($400 well spent)
Worst was an old Craftsman(made by Palmer) lathe that was to be my “big” lathe at the time— actually had 2 drive belts— one was really small and a real PITA to change— one catch and it was _gone. _Finally sold it all for parts— didn’t lose $$ on it. Still have the ways though— really heavy. (Will sell/give away— PM me.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 16, 2020)

I bought a brand new, still in the box Craftsman RAS for $150, IIRC.
The guy I got it from spent over $900 for it a few weeks before I got it from him.
If anyone wants to buy it, I'll sell it for the same price.
I put it together though.

I need my meds for the month is why I'm offering it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 16, 2020)

Best would be a Shopsmith. Paid $300 came with tablesaw, bandsaw, and turning tools. It's what got me started back into woodworking and introduced me to turning. Ended up selling it for more than I paid and have been upgrading equipment since. Really don't have a worst purchase that comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2020)

My best has to be my lathe. It's given me something to enjoy doing and making things I like. My worst has to be my lathe. It caused me to be sucked into the vortex of needing more tools and things for the lathe and the thing some people call hoarding of wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Best would be tough- Lots of them. worst- easy. Bought a new truck in 2005. Got a $500 gift cert. for Lowe's. Bought a 12" top of the line Hatachi chop saw. laser. 20 yrs later with modest hobby use- started making a grinding noise- cut got bad- took it in- $186. later- had a new bearing 3 yrs later- just after I retired- Grrrrr- grinding noise. I put it in attic- just to remind me what brand I do not want. went to using dewalt slider- Had a masonary blade on it for Biz. used it to cut cultered stone. 16 yrs now- still cuts better than the POS...........



I figured your worst would be the lathe....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 16, 2020)

Yea, loaded question. In terms of enjoyment the best would be lathes, first a Jet 1640, then a PM3520B and Delta midi at same time.
In terms of most continuous use would be a Craftsman contractor table saw I bought in 1988 or so. Full retail price for all above.

Worst purchase would be a used 6” Craftsman jointer. Have been lugging it around since about 1989 and just don’t use. I’m about to list it locally. Close second would be a Jet wet grinder with a bunch of attachments. I bought at same time as lathes (2010) and just never got into or finding need for one. Also gonna list and reclaim space.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Feb 16, 2020)

Best is a Stanley Bailey #5 plane. Nothing special about it, WWII era plane with plastic adjustment knob, got it for $25, shipped. It's the best as it is what got me started in woodworking. No other tools at the time other than some old dull handsaws and some chisels that were as sharp as screwdrivers. Opened up a new world for me.....

Worst are the numerous jigs and gadgets that I bought along the way and mostly sit unused, taking up space in toolboxes and cabinets. If I only had the money back I spent on these, and the space back that they currently occupy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 16, 2020)

Best-- my craftsman table saw first real big purchase for me , bought it in 1974 just after high school graduation it is want has been a constant for me and probably the reason I got into and stayed with wood working.
Worst- too many to mention most were not high dollar and/ high quality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2020)

Tony said:


> I figured your worst would be the lathe....



VERY funny but I bought Lathe cheap with some tools. sold or traded tools for almost what I paid for it and traded lathe for more than I paid. Plus and this is a biggy- Think about how much sweeping that dust collector saved me from having to do.  That is the only thing it did well- collect dust and take up space....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> That is the only thing it did well



Did you get rid of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Did you get rid of it?


yeppers- traded it to mill guy for milling. Not sure but I think it is still doing what it does best- collecting dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------

